

More than 100 people have been arrested as a part of a global cybercrime ring - FSecurePal
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704483004575523811617488380.html?mod=

======
bravura
Apparently crime doesn't pay:

$12M stolen by 100 people = $120K per person.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
and jail

------
bobds
A very nice of example of what you can do with social marketing, the companies
that think having a Twitter account counts as a social media strategy should
take note.

~~~
bobds
Thanks for the downvote, I misplaced this comment. I meant to post it on the
thread about the supermarket that returned some lost keys to a customer.

Edit: found the artile: [http://consumerist.com/2010/09/ap-mails-you-back-
keys-you-dr...](http://consumerist.com/2010/09/ap-mails-you-back-keys-you-
drunkenly-left-in-cab-a-month-ago.html)

~~~
someone_here
Can you explain how one misplaces a comment?

(I wasn't the downvoter, I voted you back up)

~~~
bobds
I probably switched back to the wrong tab after reading the article.

------
lanstein
Good day for the good guys.

